# Zähler / Countdown



## miezex3 (3. Januar 2007)

Hey o.o Ich Habe mal eine Frage .. ich weiß, dass die nichts mt dem Thema hier zu tun hat, aber ich verstehe nicht, wie und ob ich überhaupt ein Thema posten kann. Naja auf jeden Fall suche ich nach so einem Zähler / Countdown für Geburtstage etc. Hmm vielleicht weiß das ja zufällig jemand. o.ô Wäre nett.
Gruß Mel <3


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2007)

Warum startest du für deine Frage nicht ein neues / eigenes Thema?

Ich hab das dann mal für dich nachträglich übernommen 

Grundsätzlich benötigst du für einen Countdown eine Scriptsprache, wie Javascript oder PHP.


----------



## miezex3 (3. Januar 2007)

*Re: AW: Zähler / Countdown*

Weil ich nicht verstehe wie ich das machen muss 
aber danke ^^
also ich suche eigentlich eine seite wo man nur noch datum und so eintragen muss :/


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2007)

Zum Starten eines neuen Themas gibt es in den einzelnen Forenbereichen den entsprechenden Button "Neues Thema"


----------



## miezex3 (3. Januar 2007)

*Re: AW: Zähler / Countdown*

irgendwie check ich das nicht >< oh man ist das peinlich!


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2007)

Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## miezex3 (3. Januar 2007)

*Re: AW: Zähler / Countdown*

Ja ich finde das nicht


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2007)

Dann geh nochmal auf die Übersichtsseite des HTML-Forums und schau mal links oben über der Themenübersicht:


----------



## miezex3 (3. Januar 2007)

*Re: AW: Zähler / Countdown*

gut jetzt habe ich es gefunden danke xD
man bin ich blöd o.ô 
war ja wohl kaum zu übersehen und ich übersehe es trotzdem ><
naja aber danke danke  
gruß mel <3


----------



## Maik (3. Januar 2007)

Auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn.


----------

